
University of Washington CS Lecturer Explains Why Women Don't Code; Chaos Ensues - rch
https://www.thestranger.com/slog/2018/06/26/28210971/university-of-washington-computer-science-lecturer-explains-why-why-women-dont-code-chaos-ensues
======
chmaynard
Read the article here:

[https://quillette.com/2018/06/19/why-women-dont-
code/](https://quillette.com/2018/06/19/why-women-dont-code/)

I studied CS at Stanford for a few years in the late '80s and '90s. My first
course was taught by Stuart Reges, who was a popular lecturer and author of a
textbook on Pascal programming. As I recall, Reges was a super talented
teacher -- intelligent, articulate, and also very outspoken. Stanford fired
Reges after he publicly endorsed marijuana use and admitted sharing it with
students.

~~~
ScottBurson
This seems like a positive contribution to the debate. Reges lays out the
argument very calmly, with no trace of the us-against-them tone that, I seem
to recall, poisoned the Damore memo. (I should re-read it to check this
impression.) Particularly, there's this near the end: _It’s time for everyone
to be honest, and my honest view is that having 20 percent women in tech is
probably the best we are likely to achieve. Accepting that idea doesn’t mean
that women should feel unwelcome. Recognizing that women will be in the
minority makes me even more appreciative of the women who choose to join us._
That's not the feeling I took away from Damore at all.

